# Storm shields for Black Templar Assault squads?



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2009)

This isn't really a question about rules, so I decided to post it here. It's really more a question of experiences. Storm shields; do they work well on Assault Squads with swords? I plan on running a Black Templar army with them. This will allow me to have as many as I need. But what are the pros and cons? Have you used them like this? What have you found helps? Any advice is welcome!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

cons: they coat allot of points, and only give a 4+ in close combat, unless an errata or the codex says they use the marine codex

pros: ummm....they look nice


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> cons: they coat allot of points, and only give a 4+ in close combat, unless an errata or the codex says they use the marine codex
> 
> pros: ummm....they look nice


Nope, those are Combat Shields. I'm talking about Storm Shields. Assault Squads already have a 3+plus save, but a Storm Shield gives a 3+ Invulnerable save. I'm just wondering if the points are worth it for an invulnerable save.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Mouse said:


> Nope, those are Combat Shields. I'm talking about Storm Shields. Assault Squads already have a 3+plus save, but a Storm Shield gives a 3+ Invulnerable save. I'm just wondering if the points are worth it for an invulnerable save.


I was talking about storm shields, if your codex has received no errata, or it doesn't say look in the marine codex, they only give a 4+ invulnerable in close combat, which is pretty crap when there now gonna get shot to shit instead


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Ya Stella is correct, you do not get the 3+ invuln storm shields, only those using the newest vanilla space marine codex do.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

And on that note I don't use storm shields.


----------



## knighthawke70 (Sep 9, 2008)

not to mention that you do not get a +1 attack if you have them. but yes they do look cool.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well ignoring that black templar strom shields dont get the 3+ inv (its the new SM ones that do.. BTs should when they get a new dex/FAQ) I would not give SS/power weapons to assault marines- losing the extra attack is actually quite a drain for that unit (especially since massed attacks will still hit the armour so mobs will alugh at your storm shields).

I do think that SS are great on assault marines IF you arent losing the bonus attack for 2 hand weapons- if you're taking powerfists, thunderhammers or relic blades then a storm shield is a natural choice. I dont know BTs that well but if its only the sergeant that has a power weapon and SS choice then I would leav it off, the risk of your sergeant dying is not normally worth the risk (I would choose to kill a basic chap rather then take a 3+ inv on the serg), but if they are like vanguard vets (with everyman being able to choose them) then they are simply fantastic.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Isn't it only a 4+ Inv save against _One_ opponent as well?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Concrete Hero said:


> Isn't it only a 4+ Inv save against _One_ opponent as well?


I believe so, at least it sounds familiar


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay, thanks! I've made my decision. Thanks again, you've all been a big help!


----------

